# Commercial Aspects Related to Drywall



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

We have many members who not only work in the drywall fields pertaining to residential but also many who specialize in commercial applications with much more detailed duties on what is expected . Those who do specialize in commercial what is all included or expected other than just the finishing of drywall? Framing, hanging, steel door installation, grid work for ceilings and suspended ceilings? What else am I missing and what is the logical way things are done?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

few pics


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

few more


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and more


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and think this is all for the moment


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

silverstilts said:


> We have many members who not only work in the drywall fields pertaining to residential but also many who specialize in commercial applications with much more detailed duties on what is expected . Those who do specialize in commercial what is all included or expected other than just the finishing of drywall? Framing, hanging, steel door installation, grid work for ceilings and suspended ceilings? What else am I missing and what is the logical way things are done?


hopefully these pics will give you a better idea about what commercial work means and what is missing on this site


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Seems like each contractor I worked for over the years was different. my last job I was in charge of fireproofing, plaster, drywall, and framing. This guy does Bin modeling where the job is built in a computer before being built.

Another contractor I worked for did T-Bar, doors, drywall, framing, and even had a Unistrut division.

The residential shop I grew up in did drywall, painting, and even had big trucks for drywall delivery, and stocking. They went into commercial in the early 80's to increase volume.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

keke said:


> hopefully these pics will give you a better idea about what commercial work means and what is missing on this site


 I started the thread just to see what others had to say , been in the business many years almost 40 now. I have been on so many commercial jobs most of the things are not new to me in any way... I just figured for those out there that insist on a forum solely for commercial work would realize there is a forum where it can be talked about and that is under the General Discussion. But hey if the admins want to add one I say go for it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Add a Down Under forum, since they have systems not available in the third word country I live in,,, the USA.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

:wallbash: yeah for sure!!!!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Fire proofing in comm is a big part
Multiple layers of drywall on certin walls,and drywall going above ceiling all the way to the deck above,core walls in some places fire chalking and drywall fire stop.and different burn ratings for walls ,just for examples


----------

